# Help if you know.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I've had these for a while now. Unfortunately, I forgot what they are. Thanks for any help


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like parrots feather. I'm 99.9% sure.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a Myriophyllum, possibly mattogrossense,


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, guys! That was what I was thinking before because I did have one such plant but it was all green with no hint of red or orange. Maybe it has acclimatized in this tank, and the redness was part of its adaptive change. Again, thank you all


----------

